# Best Kullervo(s)?



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

I am realling digging Sib and I got the Kullervo with Spano/Atlanta from my library, and this is my first hearing this piece. First off, why the F would he with draw this work??????!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it. 

Secondly, this seems like a decent version of this. I know there must exist a treasure trove of classic recordings. But I'll tell you, when the brass needs to sound bright, big and beefy, this recording satisfies big time. When the vocals enter, It is one of the most spiritual (and I am an atheist) and beautiful moments in all of music. Hats off to you Mr. Sibelius. 

Anyway, if anybody wants to shed some light on recordings and Kullervo itself, I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve always been impressed with Berglund´s digital EMI from 1985 (he also made an earlier analogue recording, not so good IMO). 

I usually find Berglund´s Sibelius recordings too light and classicism-like (many would disagree about that), but that isn´t the case in the 1985 version, which is very engaged. I don´t recall the details of the - probably - two other recordings I heard bits and pieces from, but what you write about the Atlanta version sounds interesting. 

A lot of the lesser known Sibelius works should be played more - including tone poems like "The Bard", "The Wood-Nymph", "Pan & Echo", the magnificent "Tapiola" of course ... as well as the choral works and the orchestral songs, where Hynninen and Häggander made particularly fine recordings.


----------



## Cimmerian Soul (Feb 26, 2014)

I have all versions of Kullervo and this version is my favorite because of the incredible powerful chorus and orchestral playing. The sound is superb.http://www.amazon.com/Kullervo-J-Si...1393387129&sr=8-20&keywords=sibelius+kullervo


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

chalkpie said:


> When the vocals enter, It is one of the most spiritual (and I am an atheist) and beautiful moments in all of music.


It is spiritual alright, but rather in some primeval, heathen sense.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that the two most idiomatic versions are:

Leif Segerstam's on Ondine with the Helsinki Phil, (Soile Isokoski / Tommi Hakala / YL Male Voice Choir), it also has a modern digital stunning sound! 

Neeme Järvi on Bis with the Gothenburg Symphony, (Karita Mattila / Jorma Hynninen / Laulun Ystävät Mieskuoro), has a sligtly warmer analogish sound.

If the vocal performance is important for You, Järvi with Mattila and Hynninen have a slight upper hand!

/ptr


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The recording with the Atlanta Symphony is one of the best so you've already got a great recording. 

If you wanted to hear another take then I'll have to disagree with joen_cph and recommend Berglund's first recording with Bournemouth. Both Berglund recordings are recommendable but the earlier Berglund/Bournemouth recording is just slightly more intense and gripping than the digital remake. Many critics still hold it as the original Reference Recording.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

FWIW, years ago, my boiled-down Kullervo prefs were Berglund/Helsinki PO (EMI, rec.1985), and Salonen/LAPO (Sony, rec. 1993). These readings (dynamics primarily) kept my interest longer than the others. Both employ baritone Jorma Hynninen, who for a spell, became almost mandatory. It's a work that should be heard. Only the number of listens is up for debate. Clearly, I washed out.

I see there is a divided opinion on which Berglund. No surprise. Anywho, I found a comparison at defunct The Flying Inkpot, which I think is pretty fair. :tiphat:

http://inkpot.com/classical/sibkulberg.html


----------

